# Chrismas goose



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

im smart enough to know when i have stepped in it. that being said- one day it dawned on me about generals and home owners. truly, i hope this helps- it took me twenty five years. other then the typical buyers remorse and sellers remorse. there are 3 other dates in the course of a home owner/buyer when they(BEING THE HOME OWNER/OR AND CONTRACTOR) can drive you over the edge- IF you dont know.#1- first day of school for the kids to get them into the school district.-#2-thanksgiveing- the whole lay out, turkey on the brand new table, and#3 christmas- the tree protrudeing up past the bay windows, until you cant tell the difference between the star on the tree and the stars in the heavens. well the contractor said: we can be in by thanksgiveing! NO- that wont happen, well the contractor said- (my wore out part say: look im a finisher not a baby sitter- go to home depot and ask ralph behind the desk. he even knows.) . OUR pressure on homes- lives in that 4 mounth window. by the time we get there- half the house is unfinished, but 70% of the allotted time is gone.- not even talking about how much chit revenue is left at the bank. the order of our art is interesting. dont lie to the home owner- you will get more then you lose IF YOU STAY FAITHFUL TO YOUR CODE. merry christmas. take care harve.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I think I know what ya mean harve. I'll walk out of a 2 story reno this week
[ROUGH] h/o still says they'll be in by Christmas.
Paint/trim/floors/cabinets etc.. Not a snowball chance.
I've got the heat pump going on this one..and the next one too... It's been a good Xmas for me so far.. Bone dry Is nice! It's the Only way ta do It right.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*the inside track*

ya, aint it cool ? harve.


----------

